# FS: Red Turk Discus 5-5.5".



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have so many Discus now, so i would like to downsize some of them. Would like to sell $65 for one, or $500 for group of 10 (special price, breeder price already). They are showing pairing up signal now. Video of them.






Please contact me at 604-363-3558 or PM me if you want to get more information.

Best regards,

Tommy


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen those red turks. They are really nice discus and Tommy is likely under representing their size at 5 - 51/2". They are big fish, thick and happy.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Tommy has some nice fish. I have been to his place as well.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

josephl said:


> I've seen those red turks. They are really nice discus and Tommy is likely under representing their size at 5 - 51/2". They are big fish, thick and happy.


Thanks for all your kindly words, Joe. 



charles said:


> Tommy has some nice fish. I have been to his place as well.


Thanks Charles. I will come to your place to get one more queen pleco to get a pair when you have them


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

video uploads .....


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

are all the fish in that tank forsale at that price?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

As mentioned from the OP.....FS: Red Turk Discus 5-5.5".



FishFreaks said:


> are all the fish in that tank forsale at that price?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep you definitely have too many fish ! Nice fish for some lucky person!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw the group couple of weeks ago.. and they are thick! Tommy knows how to take care of his fish. Goodluck with the sale Bud!


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

FishFreaks said:


> are all the fish in that tank forsale at that price?


I only want to sell red turk at this time.



seanyuki said:


> As mentioned from the OP.....FS: Red Turk Discus 5-5.5".


Thanks Francis, 



April said:


> Yep you definitely have too many fish ! Nice fish for some lucky person!


Yes, so crowded in my tank now, and i do not have enough space to raise all of them April. However, if i can find a chance to upgrade to a bigger tank, i will keep them all 



MELLO said:


> Saw the group couple of weeks ago.. and they are thick! Tommy knows how to take care of his fish. Goodluck with the sale Bud!


Thanks Mello. When i receive the certificates, i will let you know. 

@ all: Sorry for late reply, because i am away for the long weekend.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Bump to the top.....


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

special price for whole bunch of 10 Red turk. Great price for someone who wants to breed Discus


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

All red turk sold! Thank you so much William and Ken.


----------

